# discus begging



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

As long as the tank is clean and their stomachs are not bloated, there is nothing wrong with feeding most growing fish. Some of my fish get fed maybe 10 times a day. Works great on fry, and combined with dailly water changes they can grow super fast. Any nitrogen based build up slows growth more than feeding too little.
More food equals more water changes quicker though in any other setup. You are probably doing that already.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

I feed three times a day, flake, pellets then freeze dried black worms before bed.
They usually get a 50% water change every day. 

Their bellies are round and happy!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

pretty discus


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> pretty discus


Thanks, they have a long way to go/grow..:laugh2:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Nearly laughed now when I turned around to go catch a nap before everyone gets up... It is past 4 in the morning here.... There is a row of begging angel juvies behind me all turned towards me and the light from the monitor, their eyes drilling tiny little holes in the back of my skull.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Nordic said:


> Nearly laughed now when I turned around to go catch a nap before everyone gets up... It is past 4 in the morning here.... There is a row of begging angel juvies behind me all turned towards me and the light from the monitor, their eyes drilling tiny little holes in the back of my skull.


lol, you felt their eyes on the back of your neck!


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Your Discus are darling. Love the stare.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

how fast/slow do they grow?


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

This is my first crack at them so a real rookie, but its my understanding they take about a year to get to adulthood?

These are about 5-6 months old.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

What I do like about bare bottom is you can overfeed and just clean it up with a gravel vac (invest in a squeegee to wipe the floor).


----------

